# re-homing



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi i am just wondering if anyone could give me a hand on what i should do. well i was thinking while on the train today that i should open a recuse for unwanted reptiles, as i have been looking around on the net and there are so many unwanted reptiles and i think that all reptiles should have a home, i have space for lots more vivs n stuff and the money, so what do you all think?


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

good idea buddy boy  but its the determination you have to have! and the workforce!

As long as you can keep it going it should turn out great


:2thumb:


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks yea i will keep it up i have had reptiles since i was 7 lol and have loads of spare time as do all my hours at work on a monday and tuesday lol 9am-11pm lol


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

where about are you looking to setup


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Newcastle upon tyne


----------



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

Mate you should defo do it, it would be great to see one finally up here:notworthy:, its been a while, and i know alot of us northern foke would support alot, i know i will, who's with me :2thumb: and if ya ever needed a hand just give us a shout mate!


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks mate, if anyone ever heres of any unwanted reptiles in north east or even up to 100 mile, just give me an e-mail at [email protected].
i have ordered a huge viv stack which has 10 4ft vivs, so theres room at the inn from monday lol:2thumb:


----------



## BoaConstrictorImperator (Feb 3, 2009)

now that sounds like a good idea  i agree with it all 

do you no where i could get rid of a BCI 8ft Female??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

More reputable rescues are a good idea particulary where there are problem areas, i.e. where they are not already covered, providing you can afford, provide the correct care and the upkeep.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

BoaConstrictorImperator said:


> now that sounds like a good idea  i agree with it all
> 
> do you no where i could get rid of a BCI 8ft Female??


 
if you could deliver to me lol


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

i think its a great idea!

you sound genuine enough, but have heard of a few scams lately where people take in "rescues" label them up and sell em on for big profits... not saying you are but just be aware people do that

... btw all the stuff i know about that kinda thing i could actually write on a stamp!


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Yea i have hurd of people doing that, and no i would never do that! i think all animals need life long homes!


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Todays BUMP


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

Would you be rehoming them or keeping them for yourself?


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

I would keep them, but not for breeding just so that they could have a life long home.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

People will take you more seriously if you are also rehoming.

I've seen no end of ads on preloved offering to take in all unwanted reptiles, but no mention of rehoming them. (One spectacularly couldn't even spell reptile).

Not having a pop, but I wouldn't just give a reptile to somebody if I no longer wanted it, I'd sell it. However if it was causing me a problem or my circumstances changed, I'd take them to a rescue that rehomed as well as keeping some.

If I had the money, time and space I'd do exactly that myself, I'd love a rescue place and I would love the satisfaction I'd get from successfully rehoming an unwanted animal too.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

4PY said:


> Mate you should defo do it, it would be great to see one finally up here:notworthy:, its been a while, and i know alot of us northern foke would support alot, i know i will, who's with me :2thumb: and if ya ever needed a hand just give us a shout mate!


There isnt many people around here who offer rescue. Fab idea. I dont see why not. If you ever needed a hand with anything Im more than willing


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

turnerdwt said:


> I would keep them, but not for breeding just so that they could have a life long home.


cant be done...you have no idea of your future.

I run a rehome/rescue, have done for...over 12 years, hard work, costly..

i have taken stuff in, ill and neglected, that can never be rehomed...
also taken in healthy stuff, BD's etc, that i keep for a while to make sure all ok, then try to rehome. no one can say they will keep them, never breed from them etc, lots and lots have done it here, only to be found out taking them in and selling less than a week later.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I think its a great idea. I offer the same service in Leeds. Im part of special geckos but take in other reps too. Mainly specials tho, but have taken unwanteds too. Its very rewarding so long as they are not to be sold on or made profit from etc. I love doing it. Good luck. :2thumb: x


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> I think its a great idea. I offer the same service in Leeds. Im part of special geckos but take in other reps too. Mainly specials tho, but have taken unwanteds too. Its very rewarding so long as they are not to be sold on or made profit from etc. I love doing it. Good luck. :2thumb: x


i took in last week, a male adult orange lep gex, manky deformed legs, but eats fine, walks around fine etc...quite nice, named it tangerine..

seems it was born like this. and its 2/3 now....


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

turnerdwt said:


> I would keep them, but not for breeding just so that they could have a life long home.


 That wouldn't work, that is no different than all the classified adds of people just wanting to further their own collections!


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

Lovely to hear mate more people should take in rescues, but nine times out of ten people tend to get rid of the big boys like retics, BCI's and Burms. You got enough space?


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes i have the hole of the dinnning room lol and i have vivs from 2ft-7ft in there, and yes i would be willing to re-home them to other reptile keepers, but i want to give reptiles life homes. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what do you currently own and how much experince do you have?
would you be able to keep each indiviual sperate maybe evn sperate rooms? quarenteen and all? and vets bills..
a scary amount of people comming on here recently saying they will rehome animals..


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes i have 10 years, and yup i would house them apart and yup they could go in different rooms.


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

And yes vet bills are fine to. along with feeding and other stuff like that.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

turnerdwt said:


> And yes vet bills are fine to. along with feeding and other stuff like that.


Wow your job must be something special, because on the occasions we've had things 'left' with us, the vets bills have been large to say the least.

If money is no option as you suggest, I might want to think about changing careers!

Andy


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

turnerdwt said:


> Yes i have 10 years, and yup i would house them apart and yup they could go in different rooms.



and at the mo you have (and i quote) X1 beaded dragon :whistling2:


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

I ran a rescue and rehome service 10 years ago and it does take over your life, I was fortunate enough to be a freelancer at the time so i could work around the many hours spent dealing with people and getting the animals healthy when needed. It is time consuming and expensive and i would advise you to possibly start off small only taking in easy to care for exotics and build up your skills. have you had experience of feisty rear fanged? large aggressive burms? mite infestations? bad shedding with multiple old layers still on the snake? these are all things you will come across and need to consider before agreeing to take in.

good on you for the willing, just dont do too much too soon and you'll be fine. See if you can get an arrangement with the vet that will lower the prices of his services, like making it a monthly standard payment to cover most basics.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

As with most things... its not what you know but who you know. Do you have a list of emergency contact numbers? are you in with the existing rescues and seasoned keepers? and by in i dont mean part of the 'clique' I mean have you approached them and declared your intentions? I know that i personally as an experienced rescuer am very approachable as Is Denise, Athravan, Ally and all the others here involved in rescue. you'd get much better answers contacting those directly involved with your goal than you would most of the keyboard warriors on here.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

It's hard work but very worthwhile if you decide to go for it, I've been rescuing for approx eighteen months now and I would have to say that while it's a nice idea to keep them for yourself much off the time it's impossible unless you have an extremely large house lol. I rehome most of mine as soon as they are well and have had their health cleared (except one or two special ones that stole my heart lol)
I know you said money is no object but alot of the time you get them literally dumped on you with no tanks or equipment just the...scales on their back (that were rubbish lol sorry) on top of that you have food, vets, electric bills, equipment...yea its not easy. Like i said it's fab what you want to do and if you really are in the position to do it then go for it deffo!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If you want to set up a rescue do it. Don't listen to people on here (except those that run rescues already),. You will get some encouragement and lots and lots of criticism. If the criticism sways you , then don't go for it 'cos they will drag you down.

I think if you have the time and money and if you WANT to do then go for it.

> scams ... where people take in "rescues" label them up and sell em on
> for big profits.
Obviously you can't pass on sick animals, but what exactly is wrong with doing that with heathy animals? If the original owner can't keep the animal and can't be bothered selling it then what is wrong with taking it in and selling it to someone who wants it? Is this some jealousy about someone (else) making a profit?


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes i am going to go for it, and no i dont listen to the criticism, but yea i will take in the reptile and then get it fit and healthy and then re-home it. 
Thanks ever1 for all your help!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish you lots of luck and everyone starts somewhere but the truth is its really hard work and 24 hours worry. wondering if the next boa may have IBD or the next lot of leo's will be needing treatment and having it ready washing your hands so much you end up with with sore hands.

Up till 3am with non feeders only to have them die of an inbreeding genetic problem.

having to hand feed a whole army of blind or disabled reptiles as well as having to raise funds to keep things going never having a holiday or going on training with work as you won't leave the reps 

I run a sanctuary for sick and disabled and its hard work my life is taken over by them my thoughts are with them 24/7 but that's my choice  and i would have given up years ago its heart breaking and worthwhile at the same time the good the bad the ups and downs not to mention having reps in which people over look and pity because they look so ugly and no one ever wants to give them a home.

phew there you go the real side of a lot of us on here do  if your ok with that lot you have my respect thats for sure 
best of luck Paula


----------



## turnerdwt (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks paula, yes all that is fine.


Thanks


----------

